# Our 2008 Graveyard



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

The 2008 Graveyard is set up for this years Haunt. Here is the link to the pictures. We enjoy any comments you might have.

http://vladtepeshalloweenprojects.blogspot.com/2008/10/graveyard-set-up-for-2008.html


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks awesome! You have some really great props! Congrats to you and your wife for a job well done!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Some neat props and a nice job on the lighting too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

everything looks great.. 
do you have a shot of the whole thing?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love what you have done. Does your crawler still move? Mine has a broken arm and kind of slugs around and I was wondering how to use him still. I love how you did yours and plan to steal it. Great job!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two thumbs way up!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is nice!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work! my compliments to the both of you!


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it a lot. scary looking!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great props with really great use of lighting! - Lighting is key to amount of creep factor you can pull off! You guys have lots of creep factor!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! Great lighting!


----------

